# Flex coat brushes



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just used the last one and forgot to run by the Rod Room before they closed. Anywhere else to get them in OBA?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Walmart Market might have some brushes that will make do ... If they just have the small ones, tape 2 or 3 together ... I've done that before in a pinch.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I forgot about Walmart in Gulf Shores.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

There's a Hobby Lobby next to Lowe's up in Foley too. Good brush selection.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

as far as i can see the rod room is still open just closed 10 days over the hollidays


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They're closed on weekends.


----------



## Arby (Feb 3, 2016)

Half Hitch in Navarre has them.


----------

